# In need of smoke house ideas



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Everybody, I am in need of some smoke house idea's so i can get busy making one so i can try my hand at smoking some ham's & chicken's. I would prefer to make it out of wood, Some Pine mainly and i need it big enough to smoke sevaral ham's and or chicken's. Any ideas or places to look would very helpfull
Thanks Tim


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't know any info personally, but I like this site for some beginning info. My grandma had a smoke house, and I always loved the smell, not to mention all the good meat to come out of it, lol. Hers looked pretty much like the picture, but was bigger.

http://www.endtimesreport.com/smokehouse.html

Here's a blog with details on how they built theirs.

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2008/01/building-cold-smoker-smokehouse.html

Good luck! If you don't mind, keep us posted on how yours turns out.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Just about everybody up here has a smokehouse of some sort for all the fish we are so lucky to have. Basically all you need is a plywood box. I made mine wide enough to hold old stainless stove racks, from them I either hang the product or lay it skin side down on the racks. A separate door on the bottom provides access to the fire and either a slant roof or holes drilled around the top edge allows the smoke to escape.
Here's mine. Somewhere I have a photo with the fish hanging inside but danged if I can find it.










Found some of the finished product tho. I'll trade for some of that ham!


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

It is awesome how your yard backs up to temperate rain forest.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

derm said:


> It is awesome how your yard backs up to temperate rain forest.


It's truly awesome where I live - 3 acres on an island along the Zimovia straits smack dab in the middle of the Tongass forest. Best part is I'm only 15 miles from town but I'm also 15 miles from everyone else. Love it here!


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

I like that smoker Gramma, My family spent 2 weeks in Tok,Ak over Xmas this year, It was great & dam cold. But i loved every bit of it


----------

